# Mick Thomson Figure / Sculpture - FINISHED !!!!



## Sebastian (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi, 
I'd like to thank everyone that commented and checked out the "work in progress" thread - and after a long time Mick is finished!
I'm extremely Happy with the result! 

*HD Video*, photos below:























Thanks for checking it out


----------



## DXL (Oct 19, 2014)

You got way too much time on your hands and thank God for that


----------



## flo (Oct 19, 2014)

Hi my cycling friend,

the love to detail is insane amazing work!


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 19, 2014)

DXL said:


> You got way too much time on your hands and thank God for that



Unfortunately that's not so true  but I had time to make this alright 



flo said:


> Hi my cycling friend,
> 
> the love to detail is insane amazing work!



Thanks!


----------



## DXL (Oct 19, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> Unfortunately that's not so true  but I had time to make this alright



Came out fantastic though nonetheless


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 20, 2014)

Very cool, as above the detail is definitely insane.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 21, 2014)

Awesome as usual, Sebastian!!


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 22, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> Awesome as usual, Sebastian!!



Thank You


----------

